# Aggressive Wether (doe in heat)



## Gatorgoat (Jan 6, 2019)

I have 2 pygmy goats (about 4 years old). I have them as pets (and to help get rid of poison ivy).  I had the boy (Orbit) wethered as soon as I got him (born in September, wethered in October). 
When the doe comes in heat, Orbit bugs the crap out of her and becomes aggressive. My son didn't like the way he was treating the doe (Luna) and tried to get him to stop. Orbit then ended up using his horns on my son (who is 11). (For those who would like to tell my I should have had them dehorned, I would have gotten them dehorned, but I read that someplace that if you are going to do that,  you should have it done when they are babies, and by the time I was looking into it, they were no longer babies) 

I don't know what to do. 
- They are just pets, so should I have the doe fixed (I'm not planning on breeding her) ? If she doesn't go into heat it shouldn't be an issue? 
- Should I give the wether away? (I am afraid he wouldn't go to a good home if I am giving him away because of the aggressive behavior). If I give him away, she will be lonely. 
- Should I do something else? I really don't know what to do.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 6, 2019)

We had 2 wethers and 1 doe....the wethers were pygmy/boer crosses and the doe was FB pygmy.....the wethers were about 10-12wks old when we got them and the doe was 8yrs old....pygmy does cycle every month, so there was action to deal with each month during that time....both of the boys would hound the doe and they would all butt heads...1 of the boys was a bit more aggressive than the other and they all had horns. We had them for 3yrs and we dealt with it each month.....tho I was concerned for the does well-being they all survived and endured the encounters....we never had any issues with the boys directing aggression at us, but we didn't step in and attempt to control nature, either. We lost our home and land and had to move, so we had to rehome the boys, but before we left , a limb from an oak tree fell and hit the doe in the head and I had to put her down...she was 11. I was planning on getting a couple of does to add to the herd and would have considered separating them during the estrus cycle. If ya got each of them a partner, then the separation would be much easier and the action would not be targeted towards just 1 during those times....there will always be head butting cause they are goats and that is just what they do....they will never be anything else...even tho we may consider them as pets.....


----------



## Gatorgoat (Jan 6, 2019)

Them head butting each other doesn't bother us, they've always done that. The wether won't even let the doe sleep without nipping at her and stuff.
I wonder if I should have the doe fixed (without her monthly, sweet smelling girl goat odor, the wether should be able to relax?) or should I give them both away to different homes (I know the doe would be sad and lonely by herself) and take myself out of the goat pet scenario all together.
If I give them away, what is the best avenue to find good homes?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 6, 2019)

I've never heard of anyone having a doe "fixed", ever.....most have used Craig's List to sell or rehome animals....ya just have to ask questions and trust your gut when talking to those that are interested.....


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 6, 2019)

I have never had ethers get too excited abut does in heat.  Who did the castration?  If the buck was banded, the person might not have gotten both testicles in the band which would result in the buck being infertile, but still retaining the hormones.  This is also something that was tried a number of years ago to maintain a quick growth rate in wethers being grown for meat. Australia? for Fairs illegally?  I can only remember reading about it and seeing that it was not allowed in market animals for fairs.  It may have fallen out of practice. The males are infertile since the retained testicle in the body cavity is made infertile by the body heat.  They can stay in the flock since they can't breed the ewes, but since they retain the hormones, they grow mpre quickly like bucks.  Wethers typically slow their growth rate after castration.  It may be that this is what has happened with your buck if he was banded by a careless or inexperienced person.  If he was surgically castrated, then this is not the answer to his aggression.

Some individual goats are just more aggressive.  This may be the case with your wether as he has aged.  Is he only aggressive when the doe cycles?  Is he aggressive or does he use his horns at other times?  Since you realize that you should have had him disbudded or dehorned you will not repeat that innocent mistake with future goats s no needto address that issue.

Since he goes after your children with his horns when he is aggressive, I would get rid of him and replace him with a disbudded doe kid.  Since you don't want to breed, you can comfortably keep 2 does together.  She will be company for the older doe, your children will still have a pet, _but you will avoid the danger that he may catch one of your children in the eye or face._  I got a Pygmy goat horn in the thigh once when I was feeding for a friend.  Very unpleasant and painful stab wound which bled heavily.  Pygmy horns are at the right height to put out an eye on a smaller child.  Even if you have the doe neutered, which is a more complicated and expensive procedure than castration, there is no guarantee that the wether will stop _his_ aggressive behavior. 

Goats do butt, it is their nature when competing for dominance.  If this wether has decided that he is the dominant owner of the pasture he may continue to enforce it on you and your children.  If these goats are their pets, you need to decide if the danger to the children outweighs the good home issue.  To me their safety would be paramount.  After all, how can they enjoy playing with their pets if the wether continues to use his horns on them? 

Just my opinion, hope this helps.


----------



## Gatorgoat (Jan 6, 2019)

Thank you 
I took him to a local vet's office and had him surgically castrated. 
Sounds like I'll be looking to rehome the wether.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2019)

Very few veterinarians will spay a goat. It is not like a dog so it really is an unrealistic approach.
IMO any buck (esp with horns) that gets aggressive with a person should be put in the freezer. Never rehome an aggressive animal it is dangerous when they think they can use their horns on a person. We had a Lamancha buck with no horns and he was absolutely dangerous and took my 200+ pound husband down in SECONDS.

The doe, you can rehome or get her a companion.

I just see you posted.


----------



## Gatorgoat (Jan 6, 2019)

I was wondering if I should have him put to sleep. I hated to say it though


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 7, 2019)

Take him to the livestock auction.  No guarantees about animals and people know they are taking a chance on whatever they buy.


----------



## Gatorgoat (Jan 7, 2019)

When I separate them, he calms down and is sweet. My son was out with the wether all afternoon and no issues (after he was separated from the doe). In the past when he has gotten really bad I have separated them and he calms down and no issues. I hate to have him put down if I can find a home where he wouldn't be around does (but I may just be letting my emotions cloud my thinking?).


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 7, 2019)

Again, take him to the auction.  No need to put him down.  I only put down animals that are dangerous, or have extreme health issues.  Someone will have a use for him.  I would buy a disbudded doeling to replace him  Hopefully. the two does will get along (after some introduction issues) and you will not have any worries abut the buck's aggression.  OR to be on the safe side, send both horned animals to the auction to be sold as  group and purchase 2 disbudded doe kids (or 2 disbudded wethers but do not get one of each sex) for your children.  They will have the pleasure of raising twin disbudded kids and you will not have the horn issue to deal with.  We all live and learn through experience.  Your choice as to what you will do.  Hard decisions, but they often have to be made, to protect your children, livestock, or yourself.

You need to do what you feel is right.


----------



## breezy2u (Jan 9, 2019)

My wether got aggressive too and while he wasn't aggressive toward me specifically, there were a few times when he was going after another goat and I happened to be in the way. But I was able to fine someone who was willing to add them to their herd just by posting on craigs list. It was sad because I had him since he was 8 weeks old, but I couldn't risk him hurting me or my does.


----------



## SonRise Acres (Jan 12, 2019)

If an animal is aggressive to a human we do not keep them. We had a Pygmy buck become aggressive with us not long ago and we sold him. Sad because he was our best breeder. He was also gorgeous. I decided to sell him privately and was up front about why we were selling him. The people who bought him did so with full knowledge AND spoke with enough knowledge that I knew he was in good hands on all fronts. If I couldn’t do that I would have sold him at auction. I try not to put any healthy animal down unless it’s for our table.


----------

